# In progress



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Working on this right now


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

More


----------



## FullTimeProduction (Nov 16, 2005)

dam shit looks clean man keep postin pics


----------



## backyardkustoms (Jul 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

that mafucka looks goooooood, keep the pics coming, who new those camaros were metal, i thought they were mostly plastic :biggrin:


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Damn. And I thought spraying in a garage was a no-no. Ok time to wet the floors. LOl :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los's64_@Jan 5 2006, 10:19 PM~4558162
> *Damn. And I thought spraying in a garage was a no-no. Ok time to wet the floors. LOl  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Not when you are in the sticks :biggrin: :biggrin: And your neighbors love you :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin: Waiting to top coat clear


----------



## PsychosDreams218 (Dec 5, 2004)

Is That Candy?


----------



## PsychosDreams218 (Dec 5, 2004)

Never mind....Didnt see the picks of the basecoat


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin: Top coated with clear wait a couple days for cut and buff :thumbsup:


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

i wanna see some pics of it outside bet it pops the only thing i hate about doin them camaros is the bumpers always look a shade off from the rest of the car for some reason this car only had 40,000 miles sold it on ebay for 5000 no rust anywhere garage kept since new jus tthought i would show you a pic of what once was my baby lol


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86camaroman_@Jan 6 2006, 06:03 AM~4559387
> *i wanna see some pics of it outside bet it pops the only thing i hate about doin them camaros is the bumpers always look a shade off from the rest of the car for some reason this car only had 40,000 miles sold it on ebay for 5000 no rust anywhere garage kept since new jus tthought i would show you a pic of what once was my baby lol
> *


Yea it should look real nice in the sun light. But we are going to have to wait a couple of months because Michigan sucks and there is no sun right now LOL. Did alot of work on this car down to bare metal new door hindges etc, but I am very happy with the out come. The blood red candy really looks good :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

Heres what the car looked like when we got it, have no idea what the owner or the painter were thinking painting a camaro brown with marble but to each his own, I like it better now :biggrin:


----------



## sukie (Dec 31, 2005)

Thats clean not a fan of red but DAMN I like ... can't wait to see more 
good work bro....


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sukie_@Jan 6 2006, 08:25 AM~4559795
> *Thats clean not a fan of red but DAMN I like ... can't wait to see more
> good work bro....
> *


I am not a big fan of red myself but it does look good on a this year camaro. Thanks for compliments :biggrin:


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

I see from the progress of the pics that you have a new compressor. Any reason that you want to pass on? Did the old one not keep up??
That candy looks real good. What brand, HOK??


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by barthmonster_@Jan 6 2006, 08:58 AM~4559981
> *I see from the progress of the pics that you have a new compressor.  Any reason that you want to pass on?  Did the old one not keep up??
> That candy looks real good.  What brand, HOK??
> *


I have a new compressor because I did not have one I was using a friends. That candy would be Alsa, I sprayed Hok and not only is it expensive but it is hard as hell to lay. This is our second paint job, here is the first my brothers truck his was hok..


----------



## backyardkustoms (Jul 16, 2005)

How many coats of red candy did you put over the silver? Is it just straight red candy?


----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

JUST MAKE IT WET!!!!!!!!!!!HAHAHA!!!! THAT LOOKS GOOD !!!


----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

U STILL HAVE MY AIRBRUSH RIGHT?????


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by backyardkustoms_@Jan 6 2006, 09:45 AM~4560235
> *How many coats of red candy did you put over the silver? Is it just straight red candy?
> *


Its candy consentrate it took three coats of intercoat mixed with the consentrate to get it this dark. Its blood red. Real nice shit lays out great..


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

what silver basecoat? I mean you said you didn't like HOK... That silver is bright, its gonna look good. What clear did you mix the Alsa concentrate into??


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by barthmonster_@Jan 6 2006, 10:08 AM~4560406
> *what silver basecoat?  I mean you said you didn't like HOK...  That silver is bright, its gonna look good.  What clear did you mix the Alsa concentrate into??
> *


I used omni base coat, alsa color blender to mix the candy into and ppg for top coat clear.... The silver is real bright perfect base for any candy


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Nice uffin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jan 6 2006, 05:22 PM~4560110
> *I have a new compressor because I did not have one I was using a friends. That candy would be Alsa, I sprayed Hok and not only is it expensive but it is hard as hell to lay. This is our second paint job, here is the first my brothers truck his was hok..
> *



how is it hard to lay???..................the HOK


what makes alsa better?????????? 


is it just because you can mix it as dark as you want right away making it easier to spray??????????


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

by the way any pics with the hood open???????


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

what is the color code for that silver i may have to use some of that myself and how much candy conentrate from alsa did it take to do the camaro and how much was it thanks


----------



## Delo93 (Mar 31, 2005)

paint looks good... cant wait to finish my camaro this spring, garage is too small and this PA weather sucks... i def. wouldve been pimpin that brown marble though... very nice car


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 6 2006, 06:07 PM~4563727
> *how is it hard to lay???..................the HOK
> what makes alsa better??????????
> is it just because you can mix it as dark as you want right away making it easier to spray??????????
> *


Hok lays like candy, it could take up to 8-9 coats to get full coverage and the color you are looking for. Plus with hok you have to watch for blotching, streaking etc. Alsa lays just the same as a base coat. No blotching, no streaking etc. If you can lay a base you can lay alsa candy. As far as color yes I did test panels to find my color. I used an 8oz bottle of consentrate for the whole car that includes under the hood and hatch plus door jambs. With hok you can add intensifier to make the color darker quicker but then you have paid for candy, intensifier etc. Some people will only use HOK. and if they can lay it and like it thats cool. But I have laid both and I am not a pro, the alsa looks just as good as the HOK at about one third of the cost and half the hassel. All I can say is if you have not used the Alsa dont knock it untill you do. Alsa claims that the 8 oz bottle will paint a couple cars, it wont. I ended up calling them after doing test panels because I was not getting coverage with the "couple drops" they claimed would get me my color. I explained to the guy that I was useing alot more than thye said I would have to to get the color-blood red- and he said that yes it takes more than they say and to use as much as needed to get my color. But all in all the cost was 270. shipped to the door for 2 gal sprayable of the color blender plus the 8 oz bottle of consentrate. HOK is way more than that. As far as how long the candy will last I dont know, I used a good uv clear so we will see. Because I know some one will say that HOK lasts longer than all candy and maybe they do I have yet to find out??? But the next candy job I do WILL be Alsa. Just my prefernce at this point. Thanks


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86camaroman_@Jan 6 2006, 07:50 PM~4564287
> *what is the color code for that silver i may have to use some of that myself and how much candy conentrate from alsa did it take to do the camaro and how much was it thanks
> *


The silver was OMNI it was for a mack truck or something I will get the color code for you, the Alsa was 270 shipped to the door for 1 gal of color blender and one gal of reducer and the 8 oz bottle of consentrate.


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 6 2006, 06:08 PM~4563740
> *by the way any pics with the hood open???????
> *


As soon as I get the paper off I will post :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

You cut-n-buffin' that thing this weekend or next??


----------



## Eurocabi (Nov 27, 2004)

looks great


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by barthmonster_@Jan 8 2006, 01:44 AM~4571706
> *You cut-n-buffin' that thing this weekend or next??
> *


Tuesday my day off :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eurocabi_@Jan 8 2006, 11:40 AM~4572819
> *looks great
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jan 8 2006, 02:10 PM~4572967
> *Tuesday my day off :biggrin:
> *


hurry up with the pics!


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jan 10 2006, 04:07 PM~4588427
> *hurry up with the pics!
> *


Here are some :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

They look good, real good. However you're right, it won't pop until we see it in the sun. Your neck of the woods, thats maybe 3 months. hahaha. Nice work.


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

dont forget to black out them wheel wells sunny or not i wanna see a side shot of that car outside where i can see the whole car instead of bits and pieces of it i may try some of that alsa shit out i have been looking at it for about 2 years on there website but have yet to try it maybe ill do a motorcycle with it or something


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86camaroman_@Jan 11 2006, 06:04 AM~4592422
> *dont forget to black out them wheel wells sunny or not i wanna see a side shot of that car outside where i can see the whole car instead of bits and pieces of it i may try some of that alsa shit out i have been looking at it for about 2 years on there website but have yet to try it maybe ill do a motorcycle with it or something
> *


Wheel wells will be blacked out soon, Alsa is the SHIT.... I love it.. Get you that pic today if the weather hold out :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

how many coats did you use on it???


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

thats clean man :0 :0 :0 nice job :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks really really good :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 11 2006, 12:11 PM~4594282
> *how many coats did you use on it???
> *


The candy we used three coats of intercoat or color blender as they call it. But we could have used two if we had a little more experince with it. The Alsa candy come in a bottle and what we did was used a shot needle to keep our amounts the same in each batch of color blender that we mixed. Over all we used two sprayable gallons of color blender mixed with one eight ounce bottle of the consentrate. That was for jambs and under the hood etc. This was a smaller car so for full size cars I will be getting two 8 oz bottles just to be sure. Shit they are only 70 dollars. I am not sure how the other colors will act as far as coverage. It all depends on the base coat color etc, and like base coats I am sure some of these candies will cover better than others. It is a candy so stay even with the coats and lay it like a base. One thing you cant do is go over a single spot with out doing the whole car. Dont ask me how I know that. I had a little left in the gun and sprayed the front lower bumber and it darkend right up, but that is with any transparent paint. :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

Time to go clean out compound lol....


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Jan 11 2006, 02:15 PM~4595118
> *thats clean man :0 :0 :0 nice job :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks really really good  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanks... :biggrin:


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

i bought some of that silver you used today think it was 22bucks a quart says mack truck on the label i am going to candy a honda helix should be funny lol


----------



## Eurocabi (Nov 27, 2004)

" Hello Alsa? gimme some of that candy shit NOW" :biggrin: 

Nice man, thats looks great, for a non pro painter to get results like that for that kind of money is awesome. gives us beginners plenty of motivation


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

Here are the final pictures, for some odd reason we were at 50 degrees in Michigan today, time to give back the camaro to the owner........ uffin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

LOOKS GREAT


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hotstuff5957_@Jan 12 2006, 10:25 PM~4607813
> *LOOKS GREAT
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Delo93 (Mar 31, 2005)

nice work, i'm impressed...


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

hey bro shit looks clean as hell, u got the skill to pay the bills homie, check your pm.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

nice


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Fuckin' clean!


----------



## mondayharbin (Oct 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

came out really nice mang!


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## jevonniespapi (Aug 4, 2004)

Nice work!


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

I REALLY MISS MY IROC...IIT WAS A 86...II PUTT A 383.......LOOKED IDENTTICAL TO THE BLUE ONE...BET WHEN I GOTIT, IT WAS BROWN TOO,WTF?


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: shits real clean homie.


----------



## ImpalaWanted (Dec 29, 2006)

Came out really good!!! That is some good stuff!! :biggrin:


----------



## low4lifecc34 (Sep 20, 2006)

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Dalucas00 (Dec 29, 2006)

when you say black out the wheel wells that just to get rid of the overspray in there correct?? what kinda paint is best for that ??


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

That blood red looks real good you did a nice job laying it our. I got a cutlass that i'm shooting blood red with about 15 base colors, marble water drop, webbing, fades and so on. customer wants to outdo the candy on the red 2 door convertible caddi from LA, we'll do our best to satisfy his wishes, that caddi is very nicethough. levi did a good job, he always does!!!!


----------



## Detailers (Oct 9, 2003)

That is a nice paint job. I am currently working on the same kind of car. Check out this pic of the hood.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

DAMN CHANCE AND LIPE, MAN YOU GUYS ARE GETTING GOOD AS HELL BRO!


----------



## 85CrownVictoria (Feb 9, 2007)

fucking CLEAN!!!! :0


----------



## Sdevante (Nov 15, 2004)

Dude that looks awesome. I've been trying to decide between flat silver or Alsa candy orange for my new bike... I think you just sold me on Alsa candies.


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jan 13 2006, 12:23 AM~4607802
> *Here are the final pictures, for some odd reason we were at 50 degrees in Michigan today, time to give back the camaro to the owner........  uffin:
> *


that is a nice ass candy job :0 thats by the QD on lake lansing rd. :biggrin: i dont see to many good paint jobs done here.


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Detailers_@Apr 17 2007, 07:25 PM~7715350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Apr 22 2007, 04:47 PM~7748642
> *that is a nice ass candy job :0 thats by the QD on lake lansing rd. :biggrin: i dont see to many good paint jobs done here.
> *


Thanks .. you live in Lansing I see...


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Apr 24 2007, 02:24 PM~7763032
> *Thanks .. you live in Lansing I see...
> *


yeah not to many of us one here


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Apr 24 2007, 12:59 PM~7763337
> *yeah not to many of us one here
> *


You in a bike club??


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Apr 24 2007, 03:08 PM~7763401
> *You in a bike club??
> *


nope


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

wow, just saw this topic. I didnt know you guys did such bomb ass paint work. great job brothers.


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Apr 24 2007, 07:56 PM~7766609
> *wow, just saw this topic. I didnt know you guys did such bomb ass paint work. great job brothers.
> *


thanks bro


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I guess I gotta give alsa a try now.


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detailers_@Apr 17 2007, 07:25 PM~7715350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looking good bro


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sdevante_@Apr 19 2007, 06:33 PM~7731078
> *Dude that looks awesome. I've been trying to decide between flat silver or Alsa candy orange for my new bike... I think you just sold me on Alsa candies.
> *


alsa lays out really nice...if you got any questions, just hollar at me..more then happy to help out... :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Apr 24 2007, 09:27 PM~7767332
> *I guess I gotta give alsa a try now.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

sweet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## E-RUPT (Aug 1, 2006)

Shit turned out real tight homie, I am looking into the alsa blood red today, my local dealer only had dupont hot-hues candy, but after pricing it out and looking into it this "blood red candy" looks very comparable to the Apple red Candy from hot-hues sprayed over pot of gold base.

In respects to your earlier post about not getting the color you were lookin for out of the minimal drops Alsa claims will do it, do you think you could gain a darker color appearance from the candy if you used a gold instead of silver??? just a thought let me know what u think!

great job :thumbsup:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E-RUPT_@Jun 27 2007, 03:34 PM~8189059
> *Shit turned out real tight homie, I am looking into the alsa blood red today, my local dealer only had dupont hot-hues candy, but after pricing it out and looking into it this "blood red candy" looks very comparable to the Apple red Candy from hot-hues sprayed over pot of gold base.
> 
> In respects to your earlier post about not getting the color you were lookin for out of the minimal drops Alsa claims will do it, do you think you could gain a darker color appearance from the candy if you used a gold instead of silver??? just a thought let me know what u think!
> ...


Yes gold base will give it a darker look. I am spraying my 64 with a gold base and alsa blood red and apple red mixed...


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jun 28 2007, 01:51 AM~8192517
> *Yes gold base will give it a darker look. I am spraying my 64 with a gold base and alsa blood red and apple red mixed...
> *


can't wait for that when you got the time i would love to see that in person. :0


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Hows this holding up, its been some years any sign of fading


----------

